# Repairing old drywall inside corners before painting?



## Uncoiler (Apr 30, 2012)

Doing a bedroom renovation I stripped ceiling to floor wallpaper that has been there for 20+ years. My plan is to repair the drywall walls and paint them after.

Anyway after stripping the wallpaper and cleaning the walls I can see that my inside corners need some work. Mostly its hairline cracks in the paint and small chips, both are in the inside corners exposing the tape below it. Its just like the paint has cracked over time and in a few places chipped off. My initial thought was to remove the tape in the corners and re-tape and mud them. Having never done this before, I wonder if this might be creating a bunch of extra and messy work for myself.

Could I not just re-mud the corners with proper compounds, sand it smooth them prime and paint? If yes, should I start with a taping compound that has strength, and finish with a topping or lightweight compound for ease of sanding and feathering? 

If no how should I remove the old tape and not further damage the walls? Cut the corner out somehow and tape and mud overtop? Thank you.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No good way to tell without being able to see it.
It would be a royal pain to retape the whole corner.
A lot simpler if the tapes not bubbled or loose to just skim coat with thin coats.

Sand first to make sure there's no hi spots, cut any loose tape.


----------



## Uncoiler (Apr 30, 2012)

I took a couple pics tonite. Note this is the worst area of the four inside corners to show you. There is more paint that has flaked off the tape here, than on the other corners.

Does this look like something I could mud over with a couple/few coats, sand and prime? Or would it be best to cut out the tape and start over?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That sure looks more like failed tape then peeling paint to me since it's almost the whole joint that's cracked.


----------



## Uncoiler (Apr 30, 2012)

I picked to worst area to show you. I think it's best I redo it instead of covering it up. I want to fix it right, I'm just not sure what right is? 

Could I damage the gyproc by trying to peel back and remove the tape completely on both either side of the corner? Should I slice the corner with my Olfa knife and cut out the loose stuff, then retape the corner and mud? If the gyproc is damaged a little removing the tape, will mudding it be a sufficient repair, or does the gyproc need to be removed and replaced? 

I have watched lots of U-tube vids on new stuff and stress crack repair etc, but have not seen any for fixing inside corners like this. Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like the tape in that particular corner needs to be torn out and redone. If the rest are as bad, do them too.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Pick it off until you can see the width of the tape and use a utility knife to cut the old mud line and peel off the tape. It does not need a deep cut.
You just trying to keep from peeling the paint off away from the corner.


----------



## Uncoiler (Apr 30, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Pick it off until you can see the width of the tape and use a utility knife to cut the old mud line and peel off the tape. It does not need a deep cut.
> You just trying to keep from peeling the paint off away from the corner.


I just wanted to post a follow-up on this one. I did just as you described and then re-taped the corners, mudded, primed and painted. It turned out great and looks sharp, and the wife is happy happy.:thumbup:


----------

